

Mozilla is launching a new browser specifically for developers on November 10 - ohadfrankfurt
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/11/03/mozilla-teases-new-firefox-browser-developers/?utm_campaign=Twitter%20Publisher&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=Mozilla%20is%20launching%20a%20new%20browser%20specifically%20for%20developers%20on%20November%2010&awesm=tnw.to_g4slH

======
thristian
Although I personally rather like the new Australis theme of modern Firefox
versions, when it came out I heard a _lot_ of people annoyed at the 'dumbing
down' of the interface, and I thought maybe there would be room for a
different browser, with less laser-like focus on simplicity and more on
extensibility... a browser that would be to Firefox and Chrome what Firefox
1.0 was to IE6, back in the day.

I thought of it as "browser for developers and power-users", and wondered if
it would actually happen. This headline sounds promising, but I'm not sure
that's actually the niche they're aiming for.

